# Getting TiVo Remote To Control Onkyo 674E Receiver



## WiteWulf (Dec 12, 2002)

Afternoon guys, just got a new amp at home over the weekend (upgraded from a Yamaha DSP-A592 to an Onkyo SR-674E) and can't get the TiVo remote to do the volume on the receiver and it's driving the GF and, consequently me, nuts.

I know, I know...can't expect ancient Thomson hardware to work with brand new kit but I thought I'd risk asking as someone on here came through for me last time I needed to get it working with the Yamaha


----------



## spid3r (Dec 14, 2002)

I don't think it's likely. From what I recall, the TiVo's remote is not programmable - only the TiVo's own IR control is. The peanut remote contains a predetermined family of device codes and is not extendable.


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

I've got one of these... and TiVo volume works fine with it.
I'll check the code I used when I get home... unless someone knows how to do it from TivoWeb


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

Checked last night, and the code I use for my 674 is 1113.

Hope that helps....


----------



## WiteWulf (Dec 12, 2002)

Cheers mccg, I'll give that a try when I get home tonight, hopefully it'll keep the GF quiet for a bit longer


----------



## WiteWulf (Dec 12, 2002)

Okay, am I doing this right (been a while since I last had to do it): I held down the Tivo and Standby buttons for a few seconds until the LED stayed on constantly then typed in '1113'. One of the LEDs on the front of my NTL STB flashed when I press the volume buttons, now, but there's no response from the amp.

wrt what spid3r said, I'm controlling said NTL box with an IR blaster and the front emitter on the Tivo is disabled. Do the IR control signals for other kit actually come from the remote or from the Tivo?

*edit*

Okay, sorted it. The codes for Onkyo kit were actually there in the Tivo OS all the time! I assumed as it was such a new piece of kit it wouldn't be there and never bothered looking  

Oh, and it was 'mute' and tivo that needed to be held down. Game on, cheers for the help folks.


----------

